# Whatsapp data transfer



## yasbasgas (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi there!

I have an iPhone fast running out of space. I checked my usage data and noticed that whatsapp is consuming 7gig of data for the media I'm holding. 

My question is how can I transfer the media from my iOS device to a windows based laptop/pc. I know in whatsapp it says they can email you all your media but 7gig? Really? 

Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This appears to be free to use https://freewhatsapprecovery.wordpr...atsapp-chat-data-from-iphone-6-to-pc-and-mac/


----------



## yasbasgas (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Joeten,

Thanks for your help, but that particular app will not backup/download media (pics, vids etc) unless you buy their Whatsapp Data Recovery software ($69.95)..... And even then iOS devices and windows and 3rd party software combined together makes such a temperamental mix I'm not sure I would risk it especially since I can see any feedback/reviews on the program...

Ahhh back to the drawing board... Thanks anyway


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Search the Apple store and look for something similar.


----------



## yasbasgas (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey found something that accesses your Iphone as if you are opening a folder in windows; program called iexplorer. I

Positives: 

It's great because you can copy specific files/folders etc as you choose.

Negatives:

Because it basically makes a mirror image copy of what's on your iOS device it means all my 7gig worth of media etc is in a million folders and sub folders 😫😫😫😫😱😱😱😱

Well at least it's copied. Maybe il search for something specific to whatsapp that accesses media according to chat/group conversation.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I use a program called Phone View. Its $30, but it sorts the media regardless of folder. I was able to simply drag all of my photos off of the phone into a folder on my Mac. They do a free trial too.


----------

